# Ford 555B Parts



## Paramajic4 (Oct 21, 2018)

Hello, I am a new member here. I recently purchased a Ford 555B backhoe for use around my property. It is in relatively good shape but has a few minor issues. The trouble is I am having difficult time finding parts. Any suggestions?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

"Good shape" & 'needing parts' do not go together..
Maybe elaborate on WHAT PARTS you need ???
Broken tractor has a lot of used parts but from experience, they're hi on price.
Messicks is another good source..
Your Ford parts dept would prob. have what your looking for?? But seeing we don't know what that is.. its just a guess..


----------



## LeBron (Jan 23, 2019)

Paramajic4 said:


> Hello, I am a new member here. I recently purchased a Ford 555B backhoe for use around my property. It is in relatively good shape but has a few minor issues. The trouble is I am having difficult time finding parts. Any suggestions?


I have just purchased a 555b to use on the farm and looking for information like manuals and yards to find used parts. One thing I can’t get an answer to is the foot pedal under the left foot when operating the back hoe. This should be the place to get answers to questions.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Just one of many sources for used parts: https://www.worthingtonagparts.com/fordnew-holland-555b-salvage
Operators Manual: https://agmanuals.com/products/ford-555b-tractor
Service Manual: https://www.repairmanual.com/produc...hoe-factory-service-manual-js-fo-s-555a-plus/
As previously posted, New Holland carries most new parts for this series tractor and backhoe, and a Net search will turn up many other alternatives.


----------



## LeBron (Jan 23, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## LeBron (Jan 23, 2019)

88 Model 555b comes with 14’ or 15’ boom. Going to rebuild cylinders and don’t know what kit to order. How do you know which boom you have?


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

That is a fairly specialized machine and you may not find people here who have dealt with that one before.
I would start by looking for an operator's manual and then a repair manual.
Your New Holland dealer should still be able to get them for you.
Expect to pay a couple hundred $ for them but they will pay for themselves in fairly short order if you do your own repairs.


----------



## 8990TRAC (Jun 16, 2013)

This might be helpful:

Ford 550/555 Manuals

I got the parts manual and the operators manual from this site - the parts manual is very useful for all the exploded diagrams and official part-numbers. I've found quite a few parts listed on eBay by their part-number.

In the UK, the company that keeps pinging up whenever I search for parts is this one: Malpas Online. In the states, though, I sort of get the impression that you can barely walk down the street without tripping over bits for old tractors


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Pictures would be great. Is yours hoe equipped with the extend-a-hoe?


----------

